# Region free HD-DVD?



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

Here is a question that hopefully someone will be able to answer. I am thinking of purchasing a HD-DVD player within the next few months as the prices are slowly starting to come down on this side of the pond (Europe). The player would be used for both regular dvds and HD material and would replace my current dvd player, Pioneer 575, for which I have 'unofficial firmware' installed making it region free. As I understand it HD-DVD discs have no region encoding but there is region encoding when playing regular dvds, ie I would only be able to play region 2 or region 0 dvds with a HD-DVD player, is there any workaround for this? I have done some searching without a positive outcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

You know, that's a really good question! Hopefully someone here has an answer... 

(Sorry I wasn't much help! :whistling


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

No workaround yet that I know of -- other than making "backup" DVDs :devil:


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

HOW?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

blaser said:


> HOW?


You need a dual layer DVD burner, burner software (like Nero) and a tool like "DVDFab Decrypter" which you can find using Google. This should only be used for DVDs that you own. The individual's right to do this has not yet been tested in the US Courts. The true meaning of the DCMA is still open to interpretation for a lot of us, so we are eager for a court case.


----------

